# Share your favorite fish of 2012



## Bleeding Minnow

My boat is put away for the winter so I was looking back at my year of fishing and I think it was pretty decent. I had a lot of great times fishing my home lake of Alum and as always enjoyed my week of fishing at Chautauqua. My favorite fish of the year though came on a wading trip in the Chagrin river as I pulled out my first steelhead. What a great fight it was. I'd love to see some other "favorite fish of the year" pictures.


----------



## Dandrews

I&#8217;m not done yet but mine is a 41 ¼ inch flathead caught on a lipless crankbait back in August.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

This one was caught when no one else around me was catching fish. Switched to a red eye shad and bam! 24.5 inches and 6lbs


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

25" 7.21 saugeye on an xrap.. great night during the full moon in march... hoping to top it this fall.







[/IMG]


----------



## Priorityfishing

First flathead of the year


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172

not central Ohio..... but my favorite and first ever..... 75lb wahoo

.


----------



## bigticket

Cobia in the surf, Gulf side of Florida. Extra special to me considering the light gear I was using and not being in a boat.


----------



## st.slippy

Well, mine had to be the salmon. Was super fired up about a new personal best saugeye, but I gotta say for a first flyfishing trip, to catch a bunch of salmon was unbeatable. And this one ran me 50 yards down stream before we could get him.


----------



## ironman172

st.slippy said:


> Well, mine had to be the salmon. Was super fired up about a new personal best saugeye, but I gotta say for a first flyfishing trip, to catch a bunch of salmon was unbeatable. And this one ran me 50 yards down stream before we could get him.


Good Lord .....that is a monster !!!! very nice

bigticket ...that is a sweet catch from the surf, or for that matter.... any place congrat's


----------



## Bubbagon

Both of my favorites belong to my son:

His Flathead









And a very rare 21 1/2" river smallmouth, caught on a spinnerbait he made himself:


----------



## HookSet Harvey

40in ski caught with my son is my best fish this year, he jumped out the water like a rocket.


----------



## gerb

wow, that cobia must've been a treat from shore! im not sure ive ever seen one caught without a boat.


----------



## BigFishHunter

These are my favorites this year. Hard to pick just one with all of the great fish I have caught. Both caught the same day jigging for saugeye with a white twister. Lost another big flathead the same day. 








35.5" 17lbs








42.25" 15lbs


----------



## Luns

One of many caught over 6lbs this year, but this fish meant the most because i had my grandpa, the man who taught me to fish, with me....


----------



## debard

My personal best Saugeye and Smallie 

Saugeye was 24", Smallie was just shy of 7lbs

Not a bad year, but I'm not done yet.


----------



## debard

Btw, that Cobia in the surf is awesome! Hell of a fish, especially from shore.


----------



## gerb

these are some serious fish being posted in here! i wish i could contribute, but i didnt have much of a 2012 season.


----------



## Bassnpro1

6lb 6oz out of Caesar Creek in march. My biggest bass to date. Really nice to catch out of heavily pressure waters


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg

st.slippy said:


> Well, mine had to be the salmon. Was super fired up about a new personal best saugeye, but I gotta say for a first flyfishing trip, to catch a bunch of salmon was unbeatable. And this one ran me 50 yards down stream before we could get him.


What a great Salmon on the fly rod, Congrats


----------



## StumpHawg

Luns said:


> One of many caught over 6lbs this year, but this fish meant the most because i had my grandpa, the man who taught me to fish, with me....


Owesome and frame that pic with ur grandpa, alot of us did not have cellphones or technology pics when fishing with Grandpa, so cherish that memory with the pic All I have is memories


----------



## StumpHawg

Bubbagon said:


> Both of my favorites belong to my son:
> 
> His Flathead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a very rare 21 1/2" river smallmouth, caught on a spinnerbait he made himself:


Great Job and I know ur son will never forget just like you


----------



## Lundy

I didn't catch any fish this year but my favorite fishing trip of the year was with Big Joshy and Fishslim to NY. It was our best salmon trip to lake O maybe ever.,










I did catch one fish at Alum this year on one of Josh's swims while fishing for crappie with Fishslim that was fun except that those things are slimiest smelliest fish in the lake.


----------



## Priorityfishing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tomwaitsfan84

Caught this beast on accident on my 5'6" ultra light and 8lb mono. Took me the better part of 45 minutes to land him.
 
Another picture of the beast. Didn't get a measurement or weight.
 
My biggest largemouth this year and to date. Didn't get a weight on him either but he measured 27".
 
Biggest smallmouth this year.
 
Second largest smallmouth this year.
 
Another beastly largemouth.
 
My biggest saugeye this year and to date. I'm still not a very strong fisherman when it comes to eyes.


----------



## jshbuckeye

22.5 caught in october ready for another one


----------



## allbraid

My favorite fish of 2012 was my first fish of the New Year a 30inch river pike caught the first week of Jan 2012.


----------



## DougYeti

19.5" smallie









43" Muskie


----------



## jlami

Not able to post a pic due to a waterlogged camera, but my favorite was my mom's 17"crappie out of lake wappappelo in southern Missouri. She tried throwing it back, thought it was too small. She argued with me all day about it until we got back to the cabin and everyone was amazed at it. What a ding bat! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieDan

allbraid said:


> My favorite fish of 2012 was my first fish of the New Year a 30inch river pike caught the first week of Jan 2012.


Nice for a river pike...where is that out of?


----------



## allbraid

Tuscarawas...one of the headwater rivers of the muskingum


----------



## FOSR

jlami said:


> Not able to post a pic due to a waterlogged camera


Thread derail - the camera's card may still work even if the camera got wet and died. Get a card reader if you don't already have one, they're inexpensive.


----------



## Mushijobah

FOSR said:


> Thread derail - the camera's card may still work even if the camera got wet and died. Get a card reader if you don't already have one, they're inexpensive.


I think we need to convert FOSR from a friendly non-fishing lobbyist into a card carrying Ohio angler....which one of you Scioto Smallie Masters is going to take him out and teach him what it's all about?


----------



## jlami

FOSR said:


> Thread derail - the camera's card may still work even if the camera got wet and died. Get a card reader if you don't already have one, they're inexpensive.


Unfortunately the camera sat at the bottom of Alum for about 18 hours until we could get get the boat out of the bottom of the lake. Lost the whole season worth of pics... Oh well. Next years camera will definatly be waterproof. Live and learn right?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye

Couple of smaller LMB and a gill... they're my fav because my season has sucked... waiting for the snow to start flying so I can hit the reset button and start again in the spring.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bman

Amazing how incredible the saugeye fishing is in ohio! nice eyes, and love the gar! My favorite fish this year by far was my young son's 3lb smallie at lake st Clair this past June. He caught it on a tube all by himself. I probably didn't get a 3 lb smallie until I was a teenager! Here's two fav fish I caught in 2012:

 

Smaller one went 5-4 and came from CF; bigger one went 7-5 and came from KY Lake.


----------



## bman

st.slippy said:


> Well, mine had to be the salmon. Was super fired up about a new personal best saugeye, but I gotta say for a first flyfishing trip, to catch a bunch of salmon was unbeatable. And this one ran me 50 yards down stream before we could get him.


Great fish! Was this up in Michigan?  I've fly fished for salmon as well and it is definitely something every fishermen needs to experience. Were you able to sight fish for them? There is nothing like witnessing a full blown salmon run in the fall on a Midwest river. Stacked would not describe how full of salmon some of those rivers can get in the fall.


----------



## SConner

Toss up between a 31" river pike and a 26" saugeye from the river.


----------



## bman

SConner said:


> Toss up between a 31" river pike and a 26" saugeye from the river.


Saugeye gets my vote! Nice fish!


----------



## Mr. A

To all who recognize me I started targeting LMB's seriously for the first time this year. So, my favorite was my largest LMB of the year!









My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## debard

SConner said:


> Toss up between a 31" river pike and a 26" saugeye from the river.


That saugeye is my favorite fish in the entire thread. What a fatty...


----------



## MuskieDan

My biggest muskie this year. 43". Amazing fish


----------



## eyegrabber

A good day on Locust


----------



## Boostedawdfun

Well I just started fishing late this season and I have caught a few decent fish. 

Favorite catfish









Favorite LM bass









Favorite crappie









Favorite carp


----------



## NewbreedFishing

2012 was a decent year and I finally got the 6lb 22.5" smallmouth I have been waiting out for 25 some years. Also got my biggest muskie 45". Both fish were caught on the same spinnerbait


----------



## hanmanjr

My favorite fish of 2012 so far all came in September. I had a Master Angler month, all at Alum out of my kayak. 27.5" Channel Cat, 16" White Bass, 22" Saugeye & 38" Muskie (on a 6lb test! -- trying to transfer my picture from Instagram). All safely released.

Other favorite was my first two Northern Pike on vacation in Minnesota, out of a kayak, using a 20+ year old rod & reel with a crankbait that some awesome local GAVE to me from his garage sale!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

hanmanjr, i saw/fished around you out on alum a few times this fall.
i was in a red/grey gambler bass boat. gimme a yell next time


mitch


----------



## jeepguyjames

My 80 + year old grandparents came in from out of state & went on vac with us to Erie.....best trip I can remember


----------



## JOJOFLY

Smallies at Hoover this summer-Caught em every weekend -same spot- Kayak fishin-


----------



## Joey209

My favorite fish this year was an 18 in smallmouth and a 40 lb flathead


----------



## sir fishalot

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sir fishalot

Tie

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jwm86_09

30" Steelhead on the Ash


----------



## Panfisher1402

Caught these two walleye's trolling Erie March of this year between D & E Can on the Camp Perry firing range


----------



## bman

NewbreedFishing said:


> 2012 was a decent year and I finally got the 6lb 22.5" smallmouth I have been waiting out for 25 some years. Also got my biggest muskie 45". Both fish were caught on the same spinnerbait


Awesome brownie! Caught at LSC? Sure looks like it! My second favorite place to fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Right U R 



bman said:


> Awesome brownie! Caught at LSC? Sure looks like it! My second favorite place to fish.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

My biggest fish of the year just over 20''. If not my best day of fishing when I caught 21 smalllies over 12'' averaging about 18'' all on buzzbaits and rebel craws. My buddy caught 9 making it a 30 fish day all in a tiny creek.


----------



## sherman51

i still havent got the picture thing down on here yet. but i didnt really have a favorite fish this year. my fishing was limited because of boat troubles, so i just loved every fish i caught.

but i can see alot of you really had some great fishing. and im sure there are some great stories to go with most of them. so to you all i say good luck next year. maby then i,ll have a favorite fish and can post the picture. i am a computer dummy,LOL. so when someone explanes how to post pictures i dont know what they are talking about. but i,ve been working on my wife to teach me how to do it,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher

LOL like sherman, I am also a computer dummie! My favorite fish of 2012 would have to be the 25 inch, 7 lb saugeye I caught back on good friday. Was the last fish of the nite,and made the ride home awesome!! That same night I also hit a 22 1/2" about 4-5 lbs and 2 others better then 18"! Was a super quality nite... The big one I litterly seen a tail of shad scattering until it got to my bait, then just a small little jump of the line and fish on!!! Had to walk it down the bank about 50 ft to get to an area where I could "jump on an ride her to shore" LOL as said on here before......

And congrats to everyone else! Hope this aint my last biggun of the yr.....


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Saugeyefisher said:


> LOL like sherman, I am also a computer dummie! My favorite fish of 2012 would have to be the 25 inch, 7 lb saugeye I caught back on good friday. Was the last fish of the nite,and made the ride home awesome!! That same night I also hit a 22 1/2" about 4-5 lbs and 2 others better then 18"! Was a super quality nite... The big one I litterly seen a tail of shad scattering until it got to my bait, then just a small little jump of the line and fish on!!! Had to walk it down the bank about 50 ft to get to an area where I could "jump on an ride her to shore" LOL as said on here before......
> 
> And congrats to everyone else! Hope this aint my last biggun of the yr.....


I think you meant black friday not good, although im sure it was good..lol


----------



## brucey42085

best smallie (river) this year ties with...

 best largemouth this year (quarry)


----------



## Saugeyefisher

93stratosfishnski said:


> I think you meant black friday not good, although im sure it was good..lol


LOL ur right!


----------



## OnTheFly

These two trout

















These two bass 

















And my first fo channel and saugeye 

















still not over yet though!


----------



## glasseyes

OTF, where did the trout come from ?, nice fish


----------



## OnTheFly

From a small river up in northern michigan where i spend most of my summer chasing trout. The place is sleeper, I'm talking tons of big brookies with a few in the 20" class.


----------



## fisherman4life42

This beautiful female

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OnTheFly

That is a really sweet pic. Been looking to upgrade my camera, what did you take that on?


----------



## jwfish

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=67689&stc=1&d=1355702919


----------



## jwfish

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=67690&stc=1&d=1355703093


----------



## jwfish

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=67691&stc=1&d=1355703350


----------



## jwfish

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=67692&stc=1&d=1355703779


----------



## jwfish

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=67693&stc=1&d=1355703944


----------



## jwfish

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=67694&stc=1&d=1355704091


----------



## jwfish

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=67697&stc=1&d=1355706572


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Awesome thread! All great fish. Monster gar, trout and muskies.. Fatty catfish, walleye and saugeye both with bigger bellies than I!! Kids catching nice fish on their own creations! Nice rig hanman, I dig it. Mitch is pumped about that muskie, great moment. Heres mine. Caught this football of a smallie this summer.


----------



## katfish

The fog did not make for the best picture.
But this 62 pound flathead was memorable.


----------



## Deazl666

Probably this: 27.25" Channel cat, Big Darby, on ultra-light gear.


----------



## Silent Mike




----------



## CHOPIQ

Was fishing off a head boat off of Hilton Head and caught a 11-12' 450-500 lb tiger shark. Didn't get a good picture because the shark as released along boat and I was by myself.


----------



## Snyd

This was probably one of my best fish of the year - It was really more of how it was caught and teaching my son certain areas to target.


----------



## nick99

This is my favorite pic of this year first time at Erie in my own boat pulled a double and it was 2 10 pounders one was 10.3 and other was 10.8 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bigjaxs

my wife caught this saugeye at buckeye 5.14lbs so proud of her but she wouldn't hold it lol..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b drake

The kids had fun!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishfinaddict

A one fish day but a 4.1# 20" (un-pinched like a amateur) is not a bad day. Windy cold end of summer day.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eyeseekerr




----------



## Daveo76

My Honey's first fish on a lure, white marabou crappie jig, wiper. She likes not having to use bait so much now


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Caught this gal during pre-spawn this year, she was 23 inches long, not sure on the weight but we estimated between 7-8 lbs, released to keep those good genetics still in play.


----------



## b drake

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rumble




----------



## johnjr

30" lake erie eye...ice fishin gear,out of the boat the end of feb..


----------



## gerb

@fisherman: what a hog! i caught a 23"er last year and it looked NOTHING like that.


----------



## edlovereze

First small mouth ever! Had to be my favorite fish of the year! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rod Hawg

Helping some new fisherman get some hawgs was the highlight of my year. I got some ridiculous bass but I love seeing my buddies catch big fish. And the occasional prank is sometimes pulled We have a blast in the outdoors. They're hooked and keep begging me to take them ice fishin! Tails up


----------



## sady dog

caught this 9 lb walleye out of cleveland...perch fishing..on a perch rig..that makes 2 years in a row I have landed a walleye over 8 lbs while perch fishing...GOT TO LOVE IT>>>>>


----------



## fishingredhawk

Me with FLW Cup Champion Jacob Wheeler from this past December on Newton Lake in SE Illinois, a warm water discharge lake. We caught over 40 fish on topwater.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

nice fish redhawk/rodhawg


----------



## Rybo

Love seeing the hogs. I also love the additional hand supporting the belly on these monsters. Reminder, for photos w/ the fish parallel, wet your other hand and support the belly and you'll protect the fishes jaw.

Great fish everyone!


----------



## Dovans

Caught this in the Ohio River at Racine. It has hooked me on fishing the Ohio River...though I have yet to repeat...


----------



## bow_man1

The Bass was 23.5" and the Musky was a fat 41"


----------



## hatfield75

My son's first flathead and channel cat. He ended up with four flatties and two channels over the summer.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye

Nothing better than seeing your own kids REALLY excited!


----------



## skycruiser

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Caught this gal during pre-spawn this year, she was 23 inches long, not sure on the weight but we estimated between 7-8 lbs, released to keep those good genetics still in play.


my favorite pics of the favorite pics thread. 

here's a few of mine from 2012 pre-july before i moved out of state

this was my biggest of 60 fish when i chartered a trip on lake toho with gatorbass.com









this one went 5lb 11oz on april fools day









fish ohio sheepshead caught on the darby on a live craw









when i moved to Virginia i started ROCKING tourneys. here's a couple money winnnig fish i caught 2 days after the bass pro elite series left Osborne Landing in Richmond, VA. 









2 weeks after the elite series i caught this 7.3 which won big bass at the local tourney









and this picture of my grandpa at indian lake i found at christmas...
does it get more old school than this? i love this picture


----------



## Veto

Caught at Lake Erie on a goby the kids had caught while bluegilling. 2.5 pounds.


----------



## The Tator Tot

I actually got this I think 2-3 yrs ago...I was throwing a jig with a twister and I cast it up into the weeds on the embankment...as I was popping it to free it from the weeds...my line got heavy and when I pulled it out...well, you see the result! Poor guy, hangin' on for his life. Never caught a doggone bullfrog before...we don't have 'em this big back home in Minnesota!


----------



## Parttime

one of my nice little flatties from this summer


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

